# New gym in Smithfield



## europhile (8 Oct 2006)

I spotted a banner for a new gym today called _1escape.  _The name is nearly enough to put me off but, however ...

Website is www.oneescape.ie but there's not much information on it.  Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## NorfBank (10 Oct 2006)

Europhile,

I joined up a couple of weeks back. It doesn't seem to be the biggest gym in the world but has limited membership. Brand spanking new equipment, lots of classes and an altitude room! 
Pre - opening offer is E50 joining fee then E70 per month. you can sign up to a three month contract so at least I can leave in January if it's not up to scratch.
It opens Nov 1 by the way.


----------



## europhile (10 Oct 2006)

Thanks for that. I'd got the information in the meantime. But it's not opening till early December now.


----------



## NorfBank (10 Oct 2006)

Oh really, I had guessed as much. Looks like road running in the dark/cold/wet evenings for a wee while longer. Super.


----------



## Bazoo (11 Feb 2007)

Just wondering how you find the gym in SMithfield? What are you paying per month etc. There's not a lot of info on the site and it says 'new website coming' soon but the description of the facilities sounds good. Would be interested in any views.


----------



## PM1234 (11 Feb 2007)

70e a month. That seems expensive or is it? Unsure of the average monthly fee? 

Smithfield would be a good location for me too and the facilities and classes seem great. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## europhile (12 Feb 2007)

The facilities and the staff are both excellent. Lovely, clean surroundings.

I think the monthly fee is EU79 but they have an off-peak (9-4 and all day Saturday) of, I think, EU65.  There's a joining fee of EU240.

If you look at the rates online for Dublin City Council's Markevicz Leisure Centre on Pearse Street, they're not far off that - without the joining fee, of course.


----------



## bloodycold (16 Feb 2007)

Hi,

I joined when the gym opened and have been using it since December.  I like it as I live in the area and for me to use a gym it has to be convenient. Classes are very good but studios are quite small, pool is very nice (20m) with relaxing jacuzzi, sauna and steam room.  Gym area is pretty small but adequate with modern equipment.  

One thing though....it's closed on Sunday with no plans to open on that day for the near future.

Call into them and they'll give you a tour around before you sign up.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2007)

europhile said:


> Website is www.oneescape.ie but there's not much information on it.


Doesn't seem to be anything at that address at all and  doesn't return anything that looks relevant.


----------

